# [SOLVED]ebuild für LiveDVD splash screen

## Perfect_P

Hallo

als ich vor kurzem die aktuelle liveDVD 10 testweise gebootet habe, hab ich erfreut festgestellt, dass das splashtheme geupdatet wurde. Das alte Theme hatte ja immer die Jahrezahl 2007 im den Hintergrundbildern, bei dem neuen Theme von der LiveDVD wurde die Jahreszahl weggelassen. Nur wie bekomme ich das neue Theme in mein desktop-gentoo emerged? Der ebuild im portagetree installiert ja immer noch die version mit der Jahreszahl.

MfGLast edited by Perfect_P on Sun Nov 01, 2009 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ein geändertes ebuild kann ich dir leider nicht nennen..

Aber:

Wenn du "splash-themes-livecd-2007.0-r2" installiert hast, dann liegen die ganzen Images dieses Theme unter

/etc/splash/livecd-2007.0

Ich hab mir nun einfach von der livedvd-10.1 das /etc/splash Verzeichnis "entnommen"  :Wink: 

und es gegen das Verzeichnis meines original Gentoo ausgetauscht, damit dann noch die "initrd" neu gebaut

fertig..

Solange "splash-themes-livecd-2007.0-r2" nicht re-merged wird funkt es erst mal einwandfrei...

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst das ganze auch einfach in ein neuen Ordner einfügen, dann wird es per remerge nicht mehr überschrieben. Und ansonsten wirst du gewarnt ^^

----------

## Josef.95

Danke Max, da hast du natürlich recht..

ich werde es heut Abend noch mal überarbeiten...

/edit:

Ich habe das Theme nun in "livecd-2007.0-tl" (timeless) umbenannt, somit kann es keine Kollision mehr mit "livecd-2007.0" geben. (wurde außerdem auch schon deinstalliert...)

----------

## Perfect_P

ok, danke hat geklappt. Aber irgendwie ist zwar nicht ganz so die schöne Lösung, aber es hat funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

Wo kann ich denn diese Dateien herunterladen ohne die ganze LiveCD herunterzuladen?

----------

